# PICS - Inquisition Stormtroopers (CADIANS + PIG IRON HEADS)



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

just started my =I= Stormtroopers, i want a fair few of these guys and lucky enough, Pig Iron sell head pack in 20's and Cadians come in 20's...

ive also got some British WW2 helmet heads with gas masks but thats for a later post.

This guy is just a trial to see how he looks with Colour scheme and if the head looks right.

View attachment 2277


View attachment 2278


View attachment 2279


:good:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool piece.

I used the full visor heads on mine - went for the 'faceless legions with mirrored visors' effect.
Are the fatigues red or orange?


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i think it looks really good, the pig iron head really gives it a different look then the normal stormtroops. +rep for a good looking model.k:


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

chromedog said:


> Cool piece.
> 
> I used the full visor heads on mine - went for the 'faceless legions with mirrored visors' effect.
> Are the fatigues red or orange?


the fatigues are a red, but a slight highlight of orange, although the orange looks much stronger on the pics than in real life.

brilliant little company pig iron and the fully visored heads are awesome.. they have a good selection of stuff really for a small company. :good:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

They look really good. I have gotten quite a few pig iron heads for my guard. Great company and very nice prices.
How did you paint your red ? Also what colour is the gun ?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty sweet, I love Pig Iron they make some great stuff


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW, look great! cant wait to see more of them


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work with the reds! The paint is nice and smooth, sweet work man!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are cool heads man. I like the overall paint scheme as well, cleanly done and nice contrasts. Will make for a cool looking army no doubt.


----------



## bluetwyst (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, that certainly makes them look stormtrooper-y 

Nice Job


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else man that is one nice looking model. :so_happy:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

First off, excellent paint job...and the head does indeed look stellar on a Cadian body. 

However, just out of curiosity...have you considered the basic difference between Cadian Shock Troopers and Storm Troopers? 

You might consider building a bit more armor (elbow and knee pads seem to be the norm) out of plasticard or green stuff, as well as somehow modeling a hellgun. 

I'd say it's a great start, and an excellent test piece, but it looks a bit 'wimpy' for a storm trooper model, I think.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Talos said:


> They look really good. I have gotten quite a few pig iron heads for my guard. Great company and very nice prices.
> How did you paint your red ? Also what colour is the gun ?


Just used Red Foundation - heavy wash with badab black, then red blood and highlighted with blazing orange.

The Gun was painted boltgun metal, but without any undercoat, then washed with badab black and drybrushed with chainmail.





loyalist42 said:


> First off, excellent paint job...and the head does indeed look stellar on a Cadian body.
> 
> However, just out of curiosity...have you considered the basic difference between Cadian Shock Troopers and Storm Troopers?
> 
> ...


i have considered it and i take your point, but....
knee pads? quite frankly your views are heretical! his armour is the armour of the faithful, blessed by the will of the emperor. :biggrin:
but seriously, i am considering the options with the light appearance.


cheers for the comments guys. :good:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

My stormies (with other pig iron heads) all have cadian vox packs and a wire/cable leading to the magazine well on their lasguns (to rep the hotshot packs) but that's only because I happened to come across a bits bag at a tourney 2nd hand table that had 20 of them - amongst other stuff.

I'd probably try to scrounge or acquire as many techy looking packs as I could find to do this. Even cut down SM backpacks might work.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i personally dont like that head, i prefer the complete visor or respirator, preferably the respirator.

however, that is a good crisp paint job, nice to see the fit there 

good work!

M


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

That's a very nice, clean and crisp paint job. How did you get that cool pig helmet thingy? I didn't know you could get those for Stormtroopers....

anyway, +rep for the hard work. Very nice model!!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hmmmm, looking at this i might get a platoon done with the heads so i can have them to look at.

just a few questions though,

How good is the quality?

are the models top-heavy?

and, do you need to spray the metal for the paintjob to last long enough?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I spray varnish all of my models (with estapol - it's cheaper than 'ardcoat and tougher) and haven't had issues with paint coming off unless it is very roughly handled.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good, I've just ordered some pig iron heads this dinnertime. Maybe though, you could mould more armour around the torso and legs to give them a look different to normal guardman.

Kinda a superior equipment to the rest thing.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> hmmmm, looking at this i might get a platoon done with the heads so i can have them to look at.
> 
> just a few questions though,
> 
> ...



The quality of the heads is high.
yeah the models are a little top heavy, but the model is fine, he isnt wobbly on a flat surface but on a gaming table it may cause toppling, but a penny superglued under the base will sort that.

no i didnt spray the metal, it is fine to undercoat, just like GW metal... spraying varnish onto a model prior to painting is just another layer to obscure detail... just undercoat as normal. if you are refering to spray varnish after painting, then just go with what you normally do, the metal is basically the same as GW.

:good:

also i have decided you guys are right, the model is a little under armoured for a =I= ST, and some grey stuff armour pads on the thighs painted white will help tie the model together.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Kneepads might be good; break up the red from the bottom of the chest armour to the feet.


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

The models look good, i just got a set of pig iron heads for use later on and now i know how great the look.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, neat job! A very crisp and clean paint job indeed! The heads really do look nice, here's some rep!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

cheers for the info, i might accually end up getting some of the militia heads for some different looking gaurd, ive always wanted to get a platoon of them, probably end up doing them as 2 units of human auxillary's for my tau force.


----------

